# Is my fish carrying eggs?



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

So I have had my cichlid tank for only about 4 months and I just noticed a few days ago that one of my fish isn't eating or even opening her mouth. How can I tell if she is carrying eggs? Here is a little video I made. I notice under her jaw an occasional bulge that can sometimes look a little dark. I am really don't know much about what to look for.

My Fish - YouTube


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry I am having trouble embedding my video, so I posted a link.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Anybody have any ideas? Is there any reason a fish would not eat for many days?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If her bottom jaw is puffed out more than normal, then she may be. I dont know how to tell on cichlids, sorry.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Just confirmed last night that indeed they are eggs. I got a good look finally and saw a bunch of little dark eggs in her mouth. I just want to make sure I am following the right steps. What I plan to do is move her to a 10 gallon tank all by herself to complete the process, then once she has released the babies I will move her back to the big tank. I am just a bit afraid of moving her cause I don't want her to freak out and drop the eggs. What would be the best way to move her? I don't think I want to net her with those eggs.


----------

